# Scuds



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I severely pissed. About 2 weeks ago, i tore down my entire ten gallon, replaced the substrate, got new shrimps, and quarantined my plants. this was due to the fact that my shrimps were dropping like flies and the only change I've noticed was the appearance of scuds. Now, they are back. How in sweet holy hell am I suppose to to get rid of these things without tearing down the tank again.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

can't you add some fish to take take of the problem? They might eat baby shrimp too but it could work.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

GAT said:


> can't you add some fish to take take of the problem? They might eat baby shrimp too but it could work.


i don't want them to eat the baby shrimp. i JUST got my colony to where i enjoy it.


----------

